# Sun Eating Away The Paint!



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

2005 PBM GTO with 45k miles on her. The car's paint is immaculate and the interior is as well, but the one thing that is killing me is the area above the passenger window. The entire strip of the body over that window seems to be fading to a white color. This is due to UV rays. I live in Miami, so the sun is definitely an issue :lol: my dad and I are clearing out the garage this weekend to start parking my goat in there, but meanwhile, the area is still damaged. Does anyone know any good ways to get rid of this, or at least lessen it a little? I appreciate it


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Falco21 said:


> 2005 PBM GTO with 45k miles on her. The car's paint is immaculate and the interior is as well, but the one thing that is killing me is the area above the passenger window. The entire strip of the body over that window seems to be fading to a white color. This is due to UV rays. I live in Miami, so the sun is definitely an issue :lol: my dad and I are clearing out the garage this weekend to start parking my goat in there, but meanwhile, the area is still damaged. Does anyone know any good ways to get rid of this, or at least lessen it a little? I appreciate it


You say paint but also say the strip above the window. Do you mean the black molding? If its the black molding fading, try applying Mothers Back to Black. Many neglect to detail the moldings. Apply the Mothers to all the plastic moldings including the plastic coverings where the windshield wipers are. Apply Mothers on a regular basis. I also use Stoner Products, Stoners More Shine Less time is a Tire shine product but it works great on moldings etc, it's water based and gives a brilliant shine.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

GTO JUDGE said:


> You say paint but also say the strip above the window. Do you mean the black molding? If its the black molding fading, try applying Mothers Back to Black. Many neglect to detail the moldings. Apply the Mothers to all the plastic moldings including the plastic coverings where the windshield wipers are. Apply Mothers on a regular basis. I also use Stoner Products, Stoners More Shine Less time is a Tire shine product but it works great on moldings etc, it's water based and gives a brilliant shine.


My mistake. Yea i regularly put Mothers Back to Black on the mouldings. I meant the body area above the passenger window.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

well really the only option in the long run is to have it recleared with some good clear. odds are that the affected area has been painted before and the best clear was not used. the problem is that to re clear that area you have to do the whole quarter. some might tell you you can buff it which will work but it will only thin out the clear that is there making it weaker. post a pic


----------



## jdogma (Jun 6, 2010)

*paint poblem*

I think bluegoat is correct. I had a similar problem on my Acura (dark green) - I tried to buff it, but it was all the way through the clear. The result is not pretty.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

yea im gonna post a pic once i ge thome from work so that you guys can see it. Its not really bad, but its noticeable and its killing me lol


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You sure there was not damage done to that area at some time and it was not cleared correctly?


----------

